# 5-6" Lettering Templates?



## farmalltractorsrule! (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi, I need to make some signs for local businesses in our small town and I am wondering if anyone makes a lettering template for larger letters like a 5 to 6 inch range?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

farmalltractorsrule! said:


> Hi, I need to make some signs for local businesses in our small town and I am wondering if anyone makes a lettering template for larger letters like a 5 to 6 inch range?


Welcome to the forum.

There are a number of posts on "signs". If you search the forum, you may find some additional information


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Not that I know about but they should, many ask about them,,But you can make your own with the scroll saw..here's just two...male and female templates.
You can use just about any font you want to use 

===========



farmalltractorsrule! said:


> Hi, I need to make some signs for local businesses in our small town and I am wondering if anyone makes a lettering template for larger letters like a 5 to 6 inch range?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

